# iPhone Herping...



## Nephrurus (Apr 10, 2011)

You don't need a dedicated SLR to get decent reptile photos. The quality that comes from modern camera phones is quite respectable. This is a shot I took with my iPhone4 on a recent trip to the Pilbara. I took a heap of images with my Nikon DSLR as well, but this shows the results that can be achieved with is essentially a dinky little point and shoot camera. 
This is a gravid female Ring-tailed Dragon _Ctenophorus caudicinctus_, a common Pilbara agamid. 
This was at the end of my trip... I should have taken my iPhone out more!




IPhone herping. by Henry.Cook, on Flickr


-H


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome photo. But for the price of an Iphone 4 you might as well get an SLR


----------



## grizz (Apr 10, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Awesome photo. But for the price of an Iphone 4 you might as well get an SLR


Not quite champ.

Nice pic Henry, I have taken a few of the kids with mine with pretty good results as well.


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree that IPhones can take surprisingly good shots. Here's one of a juvenile ackie I took yesterday , this was a close up and the focus is very clear.


.


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 10, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Awesome photo. But for the price of an Iphone 4 you might as well get an SLR


 
Haha not quite. You won't get a whole lot of DSLR for the price of an iPhone. 

Grizz, I'm quite impressed with the quality and the "HDR" function.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 10, 2011)

I took this with my iPhone4. It's the only camera I have.


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 19, 2011)

More iPhone pics from today and yesterday...




Baby western bearded dragon (Pogona minor mitchelli) by Henry.Cook, on Flickr




Earless Dragon Tympanocryptis cephalus by Henry.Cook, on Flickr


and the slightly less natural...




Baby central bluetongue... On dashboard by Henry.Cook, on Flickr


None are especially great, but the iphone is fun if you can't be bothered getting out the big camera rig (what i have most of the time anyway). 

-H


----------



## Sutto82 (Apr 19, 2011)

Great shots, and I'm another doesn't agree with the iphone/DSLR comment...... my camera was alot more then my iphone.lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 19, 2011)

Not bad for a phone Henry! Pissed I'm stuck with my 3GS for 2 years though.
You can get pretty close to the subject which surprised me, this is the only attempt I have made with my iPhone and it's a bit blurry as my hand was unsteady, but this hatchie GTP was pretty tiny on the tip of my finger!

I wish my DSLR was the price of an iPhone! I would be upgrading a lot more often too...


----------

